# What is ProcManager.exe?



## Dysall75 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello everyone,
 
I was wonder what ProcManager.exe was. I found it under C:\Program Files and I don't know if it is something good or bad. I scan my computer with my antivirus software and nothing bad came up. I used both Adaware and Spybot and it says nothing about it.

This is what it says when I right clicked on the file and chose Properties and it was under the General tab.



> ProcManager.exe
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


No, I did not type this in wrong. Under Attributes, the only thing that is checked is Archive and the word System is greyed out.

Under the Version tab, it had:



> File Version: 0.00.0001
> 
> Description:
> 
> ...


Basically, I was wonder what it was and is it bad for my computer.


----------



## lemondrop (Jun 24, 2004)

ProcManager.exe is adware called virtual bouncer.
Link.

I'm surprised that neither adaware or spybot is picking up on this. If you have virtual bouncer installed you should be able to uninstall it in add/remove programs.

In any case get rid of the folder which holds procmanager.


----------



## Dysall75 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you for telling me, lemondrop.

I already took virtual bouncer off of my computer a long time ago when it first appeared on my computer.

So now I am going to check my registry to see if procmanager or any trace of Virtual Bouncer is still there.

I am also going to delete ProcManager.exe out off of the computer and hope that there aren't any complications.


----------



## Dysall75 (Aug 9, 2004)

Okay, my computer has finished searching through the registry and has found no traces of either ProcManager.exe.

But It did find Virtual Bouncer under HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu\&Programs\Virtual Bouncer

Should I delete it?


----------



## lemondrop (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, you can delete that.


----------



## Dysall75 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you for all of your help, lemondrop.
I deleted it out of my registry.
:up:


----------

